# firing problem



## rmb1059 (Jan 18, 2011)

While at the range recently my Walther ppk s developed a failure to fire problem. Pulling the trigger suddenly failed to cause the hammer to fall and consequently the gun to fire. I field stripped the firearm and found that the trigger bar is not engaging the cocking piece properly due to the trigger bar not raising up to engage after the hammer is pulled back. Looking at the diagrams of the Walther PPK i have come to the conclusion that the trigger spring is probably broken. Could anyone tell me if my assessment of this problem is correct?

Note: If the trigger bar is manually pushed up to engage the cocking piece the hammer falls quite nicely.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

rmb1059 said:


> While at the range recently my Walther ppk s developed a failure to fire problem. Pulling the trigger suddenly failed to cause the hammer to fall and consequently the gun to fire. I field stripped the firearm and found that the trigger bar is not engaging the cocking piece properly due to the trigger bar not raising up to engage after the hammer is pulled back. Looking at the diagrams of the Walther PPK i have come to the conclusion that the trigger spring is probably broken. Could anyone tell me if my assessment of this problem is correct?
> 
> Note: If the trigger bar is manually pushed up to engage the cocking piece the hammer falls quite nicely.


I'm not a gunsmith, but if you fail to get an answer to your question sign up with the P38 forum. They have a PPK section. Good folks on that forum and very knowledgeable.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've looked through the few diagrams that I have and can't tell what moves the trigger bar up to engage the cocking piece. I'd think that if it was only the trigger spring though, you'd notice a problem with the trigger too. I don't see a separate spring for the trigger bar though.

Is there a chance that there's some "gunk" blocking it's movement?

There are also a few very sharp Walther afficianados over at the WaltherForum.


----------

